# Ta 33 usb



## master.of.war (29. September 2010)

Guten Abend,

Bei TA 33 USB handelt es sich um eine Telefonanlage. Seit Jahren funktioniert sie einwandfrei, allerdings würde ich jetzt gerne ein paar Sachen darin umstellen. Dies macht man "normalerweise" durch eine USB Schnittstelle. Allerdings erkennt mein Windows (7) das Gerät nicht und zeigt es als unbekanntes an. Habe schon neuesten Treiber usw. probiert allerdings kommt es mir nur so vor als ob es die Software dafür ist und nicht der Treiber für das Gerät.
Normalerweise gab es noch kein Gerät was ich nicht zum laufen gebracht habe. Habe mir auf google und der Herstellerseite DeTeWe schon soo viele Sachen durchgelesen, allerdings alles ohne Erfolg. Das Gerät wird einfach nicht erkannt im Geräte Manager und wenn ich die Software dafür starte steht dort logischerweise dass keine Verbindung zu der Telefonanlage hergestellt werden kann, da sie nicht angeschlossen ist.

Zu den PC Daten muss ich glaub ich nicht mehr sagen als dass ich Windows 7 habe.

Hoffe jemand kann mir bei dem "retro" Ding noch helfen 

Mfg
master.of.war


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2010)

wenn Du selber schon von "retro" sprichst, wird es natürlich scchwer. Viele ältere Hardware hat halt keinerlei Unterstützung für win7...

kann man Deine Umstellungen nicht anders vollziehen?


----------



## 4riders_de (24. November 2010)

Was evtl. möglich wäre..

in VMware eine VM mit Win98 aufsetzen und dann den entsprechenden USB Port durchschleifen zur VM... und von dieser aus die Telefonanlage konfigurieren.. 

ob dies funktioniert hängt stark von deinem mainboard / chipsatz / cpu ab...


----------

